

Tech tycoon Larry Ellison on NSA surveillance - tyohn
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57598390/tech-tycoon-larry-ellison-on-nsa-surveillance/

======
pedalpete
Doesn't Larry Ellison benefit from the overall collection of data? He isn't
exactly an unaffected party.

